# LR CC too slow



## rajku81 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi, I have about 177 gb of photos in my CC (still working thru my classic to cc migration)
in the mean time I purchased iMacPro and wanted to make it as my primary computer.
I have "store a copy of all originals..." checked in my preferences. It points to my Drobo drive.
Installed CC in my new iMac Pro. Pointed to the same location for "store a copy of all originals..."
LR CC in iMac pro shows it is still syncing. Not sure what it is syncing. All originals are already in the specified location. It is also very slow and frustrating.
Please help... thank you in advance!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm not sure it's too smart (or even necessary?) to point both installations to the same shared location for the originals copy, for one thing if you don't get the location spot on you'll end up with both apps downloading a separate full copy. That may be what's happening here, so if you post a screenshot of the Local Storage tab of the Preferences from each installation we can check that.

Because I still use Classic as well as LRCC, I regard the Classic set of files as the "masters", which are backed up of course. So for the LRCC app on the same system I do NOT have "Store a copy of all originals locally" checked, but I DO have "Store copy of all Smart Previews locally" checked. Even though that means that LRCC will need to download a copy of the original file should I start editing it in LRCC, I find that the local Smart Preview (which is on the fast system drive) provides acceptable performance for general scrolling/organising.


----------



## rajku81 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thank you Jim.  I might not have been clear in my previous post, but I did  switch settings on my MacBook Pro to not store a local copy anymore, instead have my iMac pro to do it since it is always on, newer machine, fast etc. 

Since I didn’t want iMac pro to download all files, I pointed it to the location in Drobo where my MacBook Pro had downloaded them.

Will LR CC on my iMac pro know that the files already exist there or will it download it anyway and then compare and do whatever action needs to be done??


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2019)

rajku81 said:


> Will LR CC on my iMac pro know that the files already exist there or will it download it anyway and then compare and do whatever action needs to be done??



That's a good question, and TBH I'm not actually sure how clever it gets. For instance, as soon as you uncheck that option on the MBP all of the already-downloaded originals became eligible for deletion. The speed with which that deletion occurs is very dependent upon other settings and on the amount of free space on the drive....so it's possible that some of those files were deleted immediately. Then when you check the option on the iMac, pointing to the same location on the Drobo, you're dependent upon some "smarts" to verify what's already there and to only download any missing files.....but I don't know how smart that really is, as it's not a scenario that I've ever felt the need to test.

At the very least, double-check the location setting in the iMac preferences to make sure it's correct, bearing in mind that the specified location is only a top-level folder and there's a specific set of sub-folders which includes a long alpha-numeric folder name which is unique to the Adobe ID being used. Check to make sure that there's only one such folder in the hierarchy....


----------



## rajku81 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thank you again, Jim. 
Since I have lots of storage space on Drobo, capacity shouldn't be an issue. Should I point the "store a copy of all originals..." to a new location in Drobo from my iMac pro and let it download all 177 gb again and be done with this issue? 
Per your advice, checked the location setting on iMac pro and it is correct and it is only the top level folder. There is only one folder with long alphanumeric name inside this folder, and all the sub folders are still present.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2019)

It sounds OK, so probably no need to switch location. It it still syncing though?


----------



## rajku81 (Jan 27, 2019)

yes it is still syncing.
But the LR CC experience in iMac pro is too slow, switching from 1 album to another takes almost 1 minute or more for the photos in the other album to show.
I'm assuming this syncing thing is causing the slowness.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2019)

Try pausing syncing to see if that is indeed causing the slowness (I've never experienced anything like that).


----------



## rajku81 (Jan 27, 2019)

I paused syncing. Even now switching from one album to another is very slow. 1 to 2 minutes. Once inside an album, scrolling between photos seem to be okay.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 28, 2019)

rajku81 said:


> Will LR CC on my iMac pro know that the files already exist there or will it download it anyway and then compare and do whatever action needs to be done??


I haven't tested it, but according to the engineers, this should work (if I've understood you correctly)


----------



## rajku81 (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks Victoria. I see few of the folders in my library are synced now but majority are still syncing. I wonder if I change the location of local copy to a new location and let LR CC redownload all photos and if that would be faster??


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 29, 2019)

It's probably syncing down the database and smart previews again, but having the originals set to the existing custom location should save it having to download those again too.


----------



## rajku81 (Jan 29, 2019)

LR CC has finished syncing now. No active syncing at the moment. When I go from one album to another, it still takes about a minute or so. Any advice on what I can do?


----------



## rajku81 (Jan 29, 2019)

I talked to Adobe support yesterday. He advised me not to use Drobo for local storage of photos, instead use a USB connected hard drive. He mentioned that Drobo or network drives can create a "conflict" and could be reason for my issue. The response/solution he gave wasn't convincing to me. What do people generally use for storing local copies?


----------



## rajku81 (Jan 29, 2019)

rajku81 said:


> I talked to Adobe support yesterday. He advised me not to use Drobo for local storage of photos, instead use a USB connected hard drive. He mentioned that Drobo or network drives can create a "conflict" and could be reason for my issue. The response/solution he gave wasn't convincing to me. What do people generally use for storing local copies?





Okay, I did some "what if scenarios" - disconnected my Drobo drive, reopened LR CC. Got a message that local drive is not found and will use cloud based previews... and it was super fast loading previews, switching from one album to another etc. Connected Drobo back. Reopened LR CC, now switching between folder is ridiculously slow. Somehow when I have Drobo connected, LR CC is looking for it for generating the previews. What is the best practice for drives for local storage? Has anyone had this issue?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 29, 2019)

I'd go USB. I've heard reports of storage of NAS units being slow too.


----------



## rajku81 (Jan 29, 2019)

Victoria, Any advice/recommendation on fast external storage device?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 29, 2019)

Aim for USB3 or Thunderbolt. Doesn't need to be crazy fast. I have a WD My Book Duo 8TB sat on my desk which is doing pretty well, and I back that up to my NAS.


----------



## rajku81 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you. Just ordered 
*G-Technology 4TB G-DRIVE Thunderbolt 3 External Hard Drive*

Will keep the thread posted on developments. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## rajku81 (Feb 3, 2019)

I purchased a G Technology Thunderbolt 3 HD and setup to store local copies of LR CC originals. Everything is working just fine now. It looks like the problem I faced with had something to do with LR CC and Drobo compatibility. If anyone is new to LR CC, don't use Drobo as storage location for full size originals.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 4, 2019)

That might be worth reporting so Adobe can investigate why it's not so happy with Drobo, as it may be something they can fix in a future update. Here’s instructions on how to report it to Adobe: How do I send a bug report or feature request to Adobe? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## MarcRJacobs (Feb 24, 2019)

Computer: MacBook Pro 15" Retina 2.3 Ghz Intel Core I7, 16Gb 1600 Mhz DDR3 Ram
Operating System: OS X Mojave v10.14.3
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic version 8.2 [ 1204643 ]

Hi;

I need to work off of LR CC as I am in the field a lot and only carry an iPad Pro with me. But, I want a full backup of my stuff, so this is what I did:

Migrated my LR Classic to LR CC, 59K files. Waited 5 days for it to complete
Moved my LR Classic catalog and photos to a backup drive
Started LR Classic clean and setup all preferences and catalog as before (this is to a local SSD as well)
After 3.5 days, I have only downloaded 6977 of the 59K photos and it only took 5 days for an upload
Speedtest.net indicates 294Mbps download and 12Mbps upload and iStat menus indicates barely 1Kbps download for LR
So, my internet provider does not have me throttled, my CPU is only at 14% and I have 6GB free ram
I have, of course, rebooted numerous times and made sure nothing extraneous is running.

Anyone have any ideas why downloading from the LR Cloud is over 10 times slower than uploading... ridiculous!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------

